# Case clamps



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have ones like this










But like the idea of clamping the case in between the lugs, like on this - The white blocks at the back are, 16mm, 17mm etc to provide a snug fit










But with this design I can not clamp the case down and get my trusty rubber ball onto case backs that I may not have the exact tool for (The rubber ball opens 85% of case backs, and if it doesn't it won't mark the watch.)

So does anyone know of a hybrid of the two models above? Thanks


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

To be honest Scott I have one of those caseback tools pictured (well very similar) and I never use it ,I use a similar set up to the top one but mine is just the case holder then held in a vice .

I find the fancy one a pain to get all set up , by the time you have got everything in position you could of had the back off done the job and replaced it with the simple case holder and jaxa tool or ball

In answer to your question , just looked on cousins site and they do suction cup type adapters for the Bergeon and horotec models which i guess would probably fit


----------

